# Angeln am Veluwemeer



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

Hi

Ich und insgesamt weitere 16 Angelkollegen planen für April 2010 einen 6-wöchigen Angeltripp in die Niederlande.

Übernachtung soll am Riviera-Park am Veluwemeer stattfinden (Campingplatz).

Von unseren angemieteten Stellplätzen zum Wasser sind es 3 Minuten Fußweg...also perfekt

Wir wollen Zandern und Hechten nachstellen.

Hat jemand von euch dort schon Erfahrungen sammeln können und kann Ködertips geben??

Mfg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

April ist ganz schlecht, da es in Holland bis Ende Mai verboten ist mit Kunstködern und Köderfischen zu angeln.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

Hi,
hier mal etwas an Info zum angeln in Holland,
die Strafen sind z.T. empfindlich hoch .
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*



heiko25 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich und insgesamt weitere 16 Angelkollegen planen für April 2010 einen 6-wöchigen Angeltripp in die Niederlande.



Heiko mal echt------- 6 wochen? Der April hat doch nur 4 Wochen. Wie habt Ihr das mit den Frauen vereinbahrt? Den trick würde ich auch gerne wissen.

P.S zum Veluwemeer kann ich nix sagen, aber Tommi ist da experte.


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

Hi

Danke für die nützlichen Antworten

Werde das Angeln auf Raubfisch dann wohl knicken können, da schon gebucht.......Nunja, soll dort ja auch gute carps, Aale und Weißfische geben *bähh*

Zum Frauentrick
Man suche eine Örtlichkeit aus die perfekt für die Frauenwelt ist. Ein paar Kilometer rechts ist Amsterdam zum Schuhe kaufen.

Mit dem richtigen Taschengeld sind die Frauen so leicht gebändigt

Mfg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*



heiko25 schrieb:


> Werde das Angeln auf Raubfisch dann wohl knicken können, da schon gebucht.......Nunja, soll dort ja auch gute carps, Aale und Weißfische geben *bähh*


 
Äh, das mit den Aalen kannst Du auch vergessen, da Aalangel und entnehmen in Holland auch verboten ist....|rolleyes

Über so etwas sollte man sich aber vor der Buchung schlau machen....:g

Übrigens ist am Veluwemeer ein Boot zwingend erforderlich, aber das kann man sich am Riviera leihen.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*



heiko25 schrieb:


> Nunja, soll dort ja auch gute carps, Aale und Weißfische geben *bähh*
> 
> Mfg



Hi Heiko,
und noch einmal |rolleyes
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*



heiko25 schrieb:


> Zum Frauentrick
> Man suche eine Örtlichkeit aus die perfekt für die Frauenwelt ist. Ein paar Kilometer rechts ist Amsterdam zum Schuhe kaufen.


Amsterdam ist eine gute Autostunde entfernt. Schick sie lieber nach Harderwijk, Nunspeet oder Elburg..


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

Für die Mädels,

http://www.bataviastad.nl/de
aber Achtung! gebt den Ladies nur abgezähltes Bargeld mit!


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Veluwemeer*

Hi

Habe mri gerade den Link durchgelesen..die Hölländer nehmen es mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen ja mittlerweile ernster als wir deutschen)


----------

